

Mobile-Backend-as-a-Service: Open Source MBaaS vs Cloud-based MBaaS - openmobster
http://openmobster.blogspot.com/2013/01/mobile-backend-as-service-open-source.html

======
openmobster
Mobile Backend as a Service (MBaaS) is a very hot market in the mobile space.
This article compares the two types of MBaaS solutions in the market. The
hosted Cloud based MBaaS and the Free and Open Source MBaaS.

